

How To Launch A Successful Blog In The First 90 Days - caveman82
http://rohitbhargava.typepad.com/weblog/2008/10/how-to-launch-a.html

======
lbrandy
Considering I launched my blog about 90 days ago... and I have no idea if
you'd deem it a success (i've had about 40k uniques in that time -- a runaway
success by my standards), my approach was somewhat similar to this. I did
install analytics early. I went live very rapidly, and I've begun integrating
it into all my profiles. These seem like logical things to do.

As far as branding, I went ahead and made it slightly above ugly but
recognizable such that repeat visitors might recognize that they've come
frequently, and subscribe.

My main difference from him is how I actually go about marketing it. That part
is much easier, in my estimation. I write about the union of the stuff that I
know and the stuff that I find interesting. I then submit it to the
appropriate social news sites. Since, for me, that is pretty much covered by
hacker news and reddit (proggit), that's all I've done. I haven't been
"greedy" and have tried to be really sensitive to the predilections of the
respective communities, and so far it's worked out great. If I post it in the
place that I'd expect to find it, the people who think and enjoy the same
things I do might find it interesting. So far they have.

It seems like a pretty simple two step process. Find a niche you like and
write some content, then post it in the social news sites that dominate that
niche.

The only piece of advice of his I haven't done but I'd consider is directly
emailing other bloggers who might enjoy reading and/or responding to what I've
written. Maybe I'll give that a try.

------
unalone
Something tells me that the most successful bloggers are the ones that never
followed a list like this.

Wasn't blogging all about the "personal" revolution? Wasn't the point that now
you were allowed to just be yourself? If you have a blog, write whatever you
want to write. If you happen to be bright and learned enough to have things
people want to read, you'll be successful. That's the big secret.

~~~
wallflower
I believe one of the best blogs that was original from the outset is: waxy.org

~~~
unalone
I love Waxy. I got really into it after the last redesign, and I've loved most
of the things I've read on it.

------
kleneway
Day 91: Write a linkbait article about how to launch a successful blog.

j/k, these tips are good, but only about 5% of the overall picture. 95% = must
love blogging. There's a pretty easy test, just ask yourself if (honestly)
you'd rather write a blog post or watch TV.

------
MicahWedemeyer
step 6. Reevaluate your blog title

Did he skip this step when he titled his blog _Influential Marketing Blog_?

